# Everyone is to be taxed on miles under Bidens new plan



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/26/but...hing-mileage-levy-to-fund-infrastructure.html

How does everyone feel about this new information on how we will start paying taxes on the mileage we drive?!?

I do not know if this means we will not be able to deduct miles. Maybe we will, but it will be based off a certain percentage.

Do you think this will dissuade a lot of drivers off the road?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Apparantly there isnt enough ass pounding going on over at Petes house. Gonna come out here and bang all of our anuses too now !


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

It will never see the light of day!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> on how we will start paying taxes on the mileage we drive?!?


if instead of gas taxes, all for it. If in addition, won't happen.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In CA I can’t count the times we voters have authorized additional taxes for road maintenance, on top of taxes paid at the pump, only to have the politicians take the money for other things. No matter how it is stated in a bill that the money is only for road maintenance, period, they always find a loophole.
The latest thing here is an added fee at registration time for hybrid and electric vehicles to make up for taxes not collected at the pump. They are penalizing owners of cars like the Prius that get good mileage.😡


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What else do you expect from crooks?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If this pass, you can bet more people will work remotely from home and going to the office when absolutely necessary.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

misscrystal said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/26/but...hing-mileage-levy-to-fund-infrastructure.html
> 
> How does everyone feel about this new information on how we will start paying taxes on the mileage we drive?!?
> 
> ...


When I went to get my taxes done on 02/19/21 Uber miles that I had done, could only claim 1/2 per IRS. BS!! You can no longer claim your vehicle (payments/lease), rideshare insurance, maintenance. The only thing that I could claim is my cell phone coverage payments.
With Uber, I made 60,000.00 but they charged me 32,000.00 for their services. I NO LONGER DRIVE FOR UBER, SCREW UBER!
I ended up owing both Federal and State Taxes. BS! WAKE UP UBER SCREWS DRIVERS OVER 110%. WHY DO YOU THINK THEY ARE IN THE BUSINESS OF GETTING RICH?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

misscrystal said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/26/but...hing-mileage-levy-to-fund-infrastructure.html
> 
> How does everyone feel about this new information on how we will start paying taxes on the mileage we drive?!?
> 
> ...


Seems electric vehicles and hybrids are not paying their fair share of road rehabilitation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I R ME said:


> When I went to get my taxes done on 02/19/21 Uber miles that I had done, could only claim 1/2 per IRS. BS!! You can no longer claim your vehicle (payments/lease), rideshare insurance, maintenance. The only thing that I could claim is my cell phone coverage payments.
> With Uber, I made 60,000.00 but they charged me 32,000.00 for their services. I NO LONGER DRIVE FOR UBER, SCREW UBER!
> I ended up owing both Federal and State Taxes. BS! WAKE UP UBER SCREWS DRIVERS OVER 110%. WHY DO YOU THINK THEY ARE IN THE BUSINESS OF GETTING RICH?


It sounds like the person who filled out your return wasn't quite up to speed with the IRS rules regarding business use of a vehicle. With proof of mileage, supported by a contemporaneous log, you should claim all business miles, not just half. That deduction covers all expenses related to operating your vehicle, so you can't also claim actual expenses such as maintenance. For most drivers, the mileage deduction and other expenses on Schedule C gets thei net earnings down to where the taxes are pretty low.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A long time ago, when I wasn't as honest as I am now, I sold a Mazda RX7 to a dealer. Before approaching the dealer I attached a hand drill to the speedometer/odometer cable and rolled off 50,000 miles by spinning the drill backwards and taping the trigger in the ON position.

I took a couple of days, and two drills.

Speedo cables are gone, but I'm sure there's an electronic equivalent. Such laws, however well intended, are horseshit. A free pass to waste, fraud, and abuse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In CA I can't count the times we voters have authorized additional taxes for road maintenance, on top of taxes paid at the pump, only to have the politicians take the money for other things. No matter how it is stated in a bill that the money is only for road maintenance, period, they always find a loophole.
> The latest thing here is an added fee at registration time for hybrid and electric vehicles to make up for taxes not collected at the pump. They are penalizing owners of cars like the Prius that get good mileage.&#128545;


I have a diesel burning vehicle.
I have diesel delivered to my home twice a year ... 1250 gallons of red diesel. 
No taxes.
It costs about a dollar a gallon less than pump prices.

Runs just fine .. and I also use the fuel to power the generator that everyone needs now in California if they want to have electricity in the months of August and September. 
People cheat on taxes a LOT in third world countries.
Their governments force them to in order to survive.

Welcome to The Peoples Republic of California.

.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> A long time ago, when I wasn't as honest as I am now, I sold a Mazda RX7 to a dealer. Before approaching the dealer I attached a hand drill to the speedometer/odometer cable and rolled off 50,000 miles by spinning the drill backwards and taping the trigger in the ON position.
> 
> I took a couple of days, and two drills.
> 
> Speedo cables are gone, but I'm sure there's an electronic equivalent. Such laws, however well intended, are horseshit. A free pass to waste, fraud, and abuse.


Cars now comes with VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor). If that is to become a law, I can see a lot of people disable their Vehicle's VSS and use the GPS phone/dash cam for speed instead.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

If I am not mistaken, isn't this country designed exclusively for cars, which explains why there are interstate systems and rail travel is almost non-existent, except the North East? I am curious to know how the RS giants would like that basically it is a slap right on their faces. How would life be like when everybody goes back to take the bus?


----------

